# James Bond theme inspired by classical piece?



## carlmichaels

This morning on SiriusXM (Canada) the announcer invited the audience to listen for the similarity of the opening of the next piece to that of Monty Norman's James Bond theme. Sure enough it's nearly identical (well for the first 10 seconds or so). The announcer made it seem this was common knowledge so I thought it would be easy to find. Plus I was driving so could not jot it down. I've searched here and on the Net but to no avail, understandable, since I undoubtedly don't have enough details.

Here's what I can offer: It's Nielsen (I thought, but guess I'm wrong after checking..); composed in 1903 (for sure); has an unconventional title (like a lot of Schumann's stuff) that starts with a "C"; it's a short orchestral piece maybe five minutes long.

Sorry, that's all I've got. I'm hoping someone knows this and can illuminate me. Thanks!


----------



## carlmichaels

I knew it would happen ..shortly after I posted I found the answer (just got a bit lazy about getting back here to update..). For anyone else that might care, it's Sibelius' Cassazione, Op. 6. The Guardian hosted a piece on their site titled "Jean Sibelius meets James Bond" that I eventually found. Do check out the first few bars - it's bond alright, whether Monty Norman used it or just coincidence.


----------

